# How best to help



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

As I have ungracefully aged, I have found myself wanting to give a little something back to the sport that I love. Last year when I finally realized my dream of owning my own hunting property I held a few youth hunts and two young men took their first deer from my grounds. We also had a couple first pheasants shot which was great fun for me to be a part of also. This year I have two young ladies set to hunt deer for the first time. I have also considered holding some all womens hunts for upland game, waterfowl, or doves (I'm in Northwest Ohio). My question is if you could set up an ideal scenario for a hunt what would it be ladies? Perhaps An all womens group hunt for upland game or dove? How about a mother-daughter or mother-son deer, upland or waterfowl hunt? You and your boyfriend or spouse? Two or three couples hunting together? What would make a quality, memorable hunt for you? I would appreciate your input. 
Thanks, Jim


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow, I'm surprised that no one has answered you yet. My husband and I hunt together all the time (I have no kids) so I've got my quality hunts covered. I have gone on upland bird hunts with all women and with other couples and they're fun too. But, I think the target group of people who need the most assitance are the single moms raising kids who want to learn to hunt. It's difficult for them to find a mentor to teach them how to use various hunting tools (whether you're talking bow, rifle, shotgun, handgun or black powder). And, even more difficult to find a place to hunt where they're not intimidated by some of the more crude idiots out there. I can't tell you how many times I've heard "Oh...look at the girl with a gun" [email protected] on public land. The bowmen are much better,
I commend you for helping out like this.


----------



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

My daughter hunts with me four or five times a year. My girlfriend doesnt hunt but does like to sit with me in one of the two man deer stands. Both also like to target shoot. So I'm not a complete stranger to women in the outdoors.
What got me started on the idea of providing a quality outdoor experience was something I witnessed a few years ago. I passed by one of our two local put-and-take pheasant areas and there was a small group of men and a young lady of about thirteen or fourteen. The parents of this girl had obviously taken pains to outfit her correctly, she was decked out in brush pants, hunting vest, new boots, nice gun, etc..everything looked brand new so I assumed this was probably a first hunt. 
Also in that parking lot was another twenty or more cars, probably at least fifty hunters total, and an assortment of dogs. I have been on a few of these shoots and basically everyone lines up at legal shooting time and a huge drive with no blockers commences. Birds come up and sometimes it can be a real free-for-all. Most of the time there are no problems but occasionally you get the jerks who hit everything, or have a foul mouth, or crowd your party if you have a dog and so on. I kept thinking we should be able to give these kids better. 
I have partnered with the local hunter safety instructor and told him to keep an ear out for people wanting to take their kids out and looking for a place to go. I can only provide about five or six of these hunts a year but I'm trying to do my part.
I'm not holier-than--thou by any means, just trying to pass on a tradition I care deeply about. I'm just curious if when you first started hunting you were more comfortable hunting alone or with one or two other people or if you preferred a group hunt, like dove for instance, where you can get lost in the crowd a little bit.
Jim


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't hunt, but if I did I think I would be inclined to do something in a small group. Now, if you were talking about fishing instead....I would be the first one signed up!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Birddog8487 said:


> I can only provide about five or six of these hunts a year but I'm trying to do my part.


I think that is an incredibly generous offer!!!!! There is a Ohio Sportsman site that is connected to MI sportsman. Maybe offering something in the women's forum there will generate some interest from local gals. 

In regards to your question about whether some of us like being in groups, hunting alone, or paired up in smaller groups, I enjoyed smaller groups when trying something new. I've had my life long passions in the outdoors and they expanded greatly after joining this site. I found that small groups were a great learning experience for me and offered some great mentors.

I think you're really offering something wonderful, Birddog.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i would highly recommend a one-on-one basis, sitting WITH them, don't just plop them out in the middle of a field with a gun. when i first started hunted alone, i had a tendency to get bored and wander around... and i'm sure all the deer were watching me. i learned the most from sitting with someone, if anything it would force me to sit still and learn to let nature do its thing.

if you're taking them fishing, i'd advise to take them where everyone else is not. i still get nervous when strangers are around and i'm tryin' to get my fish on!


----------



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions and please keep them coming. I will definately post something on the O.S sight. I think what was said about not just putting someone out there on their own has merit also. What would be great is if I could get a small list of women mentors that would be willing to serve as guides on these hunts. Perhaps the O.S site will have a couple of dog trainers that would be willing to take some young (or not so young) novice ladies out. I raised about 500 pheasant, quail, chukar, and huns this year so I should be able to get them into some birds:lol: . Anyways you have me thinking. I'm also considering putting a few ponds in after my wetland project is done so maybe fishing will be next. We do have a natural spring on the grounds and I would love to have a small trout pond in our side woods.
Jim


----------



## fawnedmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you!! I wish there were more people like you that could help get our youth invested in a sport that would keep them out of trouble. Thanks for looking out and kudos to you.


----------



## carbonflinger (Jul 19, 2007)

i think it would help keep kidos out of trouble. i know im a kid myself, and i wish there was more little girl orentied hunts because i would have gotten into the hunting world at a younger age.

good for you trying to help!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Birddog, 

Sorry, I just found this post. You have wonderful intentions. True outdoorsmen. 

I can only speak from personal experience, but I must say. When I first took up hunting, I just wanted to know the basics, sit in my tree stand, and do it myself. But, that's just me. Most other women, and definitely young ladies need guidance. The bird hunt you spoke of that you witnessed is all too common. I can't believe she got many hits that day. 

I would think that guidence in small groups would be best for bird, waterfowl etc. For deer hutning, one on one would be best for most. For women, to experience is to learn. Most women have to build up confidence in this field, being so unfamililar to most of it and definitely intimidating. Most women are out of their element when you put a firearm in their hands. 

You are definitly on the right track to creating something great for women and youth in the outdoors. Hats off to you and good luck.


----------

